# Shoes for bigger feet



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

Any stores here that focus primarily on shoe sizes above 46 or 11's? I am having the worst of luck finding good shoes that are in my size. I mean its extremely common to see size 13's+ in america, but I cannot find really any and I've resorted in buying shoes that I do not particularly care for because of this. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. I do not have the patients to go up and down these huge malls, and could be partly me just not wanting to go into EVERY SINGLE last store asking "do you have big people shoes?"


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

For the shoes you might want to hit up the outlet mall, most of the larger sizes end up there due to slow movement, I've seen large sizes at the Adidas and Nike stores (plus sometimes you get some nice deals). Link: Dubai Outlet Mall

For clothes there's the big and tall stores : Big & Tall - A Speciality Store for over-sized menswear


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

saraswat said:


> For the shoes you might want to hit up the outlet mall, most of the larger sizes end up there due to slow movement, I've seen your size at the Adidas and Nike stores (plus sometimes you get some nice deals). Link: Dubai Outlet Mall
> 
> For clothes there's the big and tall stores : Big & Tall - A Speciality Store for over-sized menswear


perfect, thanks!


----------



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hikkos said:


> Any stores here that focus primarily on shoe sizes above 46 or 11's? I am having the worst of luck finding good shoes that are in my size. I mean its extremely common to see size 13's+ in america, but I cannot find really any and I've resorted in buying shoes that I do not particularly care for because of this. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. I do not have the patients to go up and down these huge malls, and could be partly me just not wanting to go into EVERY SINGLE last store asking "do you have big people shoes?"


Hikkos, my husband has exactly the same issue - I will make it a point to ask him where he has found shoes that fit his size 15's.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I've had no trouble. First store I walked into in Mirdif City Centre had plenty in my large(ish) size  Can't remember the name of the place though...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

You know what they say about people who have big feet...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

nathanalgren said:


> You know what they say about people who have big feet...


They have difficulty finding shoes?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

That, or Sasquatch.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

nathanalgren said:


> You know what they say about people who have big feet...


Don't get Pammy started. She thinks I'm 7' 9"


----------

